# Cringy Pickup Lines



## TrixieFox (Oct 26, 2022)

Use the most cringy pick up line on the user above you


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 28, 2022)

I Want Our Love To Be Like Pi, Irrational And Never Ending


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 28, 2022)

Are you a librarian? cuz just like a book... Im bout to check you out!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 8, 2022)

Are you a Pokémon? Because you're quite the catch!


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Are you a Pokémon? Because you're quite the catch!


thats genius


----------



## T0ast3r (Nov 9, 2022)

Hey, my name's Microsoft. Can I crash at your place tonight?


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

T0ast3r said:


> Hey, my name's Microsoft. Can I crash at your place tonight?


wow


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Ohhh, you are so hot, I think I’m gonna need a burn heal.

(Pokémon again!)


----------



## Kinguyakki (Nov 9, 2022)

You’re So Beautiful That You Made Me Forget My Pickup Line.​


----------

